# Thinking of moving to spain



## keefang (May 2, 2016)

Hi everybody, after reading some posts about life in Spain I'd like to ask this question...We are in our late forties and have grown up children who have flown the nest. We have been thinking of moving to Spain, Not to retire but to buy two villas, live in one and rent one out as a holiday let. Its still very early days and we are still researching it. We plan to be doing it in a couple of years, around mid 2018. We would probably try to find work until the rental business got off the ground. Then we could see how sustainable it is as a business alone or if we would need to work full time. Part of the plan would be for us both to learn Spanish before the move and I would do a pool maintenance course. 

My main question is what are the pit-falls? like laws, regulations, taxes, residency, healthcare? we literally know nothing at the moment so all advice is welcome. 

Are we just dreaming or is this a doable venture??

Thankyou in advance.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

keefang said:


> Hi everybody, after reading some posts about life in Spain I'd like to ask this question...We are in our late forties and have grown up children who have flown the nest. We have been thinking of moving to Spain, Not to retire but to buy two villas, live in one and rent one out as a holiday let. Its still very early days and we are still researching it. We plan to be doing it in a couple of years, around mid 2018. We would probably try to find work until the rental business got off the ground. Then we could see how sustainable it is as a business alone or if we would need to work full time. Part of the plan would be for us both to learn Spanish before the move and I would do a pool maintenance course. My main question is what are the pit-falls? like laws, regulations, taxes, residency, healthcare? we literally know nothing at the moment so all advice is welcome. Are we just dreaming or is this a doable venture?? Thankyou in advance.


It's doable but the probability of success in finding employment is small. Unless you are a medical specialist who speaks fluent Spanish, the economy is in the crapper. In your 40's? That would qualify you for rather inexpensive private healthcare but it would increase significantly in your 50's. However, after a year's residency you can buy into the Spanish care system for around 60€ a month. I would take a few years to travel throughout the country. Learn Spanish in two years, not a chance! I would volunteer to work with ESL classes as an aide if possible. You pretty much need daily practice with native speakers. Renting a villa too would be tough. If you seriously pursue this, you will have thousands of questions. This is a good place to post them!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Elyles said:


> It's doable but the probability of success in finding employment is small. Unless you are a medical specialist who speaks fluent Spanish, the economy is in the crapper. In your 40's? That would qualify you for rather inexpensive private healthcare but it would increase significantly in your 50's. However, after a year's residency you can buy into the Spanish care system for around 60€ a month. I would take a few years to travel throughout the country. Learn Spanish in two years, not a chance! I would volunteer to work with ESL classes as an aide if possible. You pretty much need daily practice with native speakers. Renting a villa too would be tough. If you seriously pursue this, you will have thousands of questions. This is a good place to post them!


I second all you have said. A couple of years of classes may get you the basics... you might be able to order dinner and get by but the only real way to learn is to get out here and mingle. Still now I learn new words or expressions almost every day. If you do take classes I urge you to find a native teacher. When I came to Spain I was not only bad at spnish but also thanks to a crappy teacher I was speaking so formal and by using a native you will not only learn better but also learn the little things that they don't put in the text books

With regards to cleaning pools... do bear in mind that there are thousands of brits out here who have no work and so have become decorators, odd-job men and yes.. pool cleaners. The local english press is full of companies big and small offering such services. If you want to find work then think about something thats in demand but with few people doing it. The amount of people out there offering to clean your pool is huge.

With villas to rent, remember that there are regulations and you will find info on here. If you buy a villa to rent then you have got to think very carefully about location, type of property etc. There are soo many and although if you do it right you could rake in the cash especially in the summer months, do remember that there are many people with villas sitting empty!

As others say, ask all you want on here because there are some really knowledgeable people (and those that just baffle on about rubbish like me!)


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Its always doable if you really want to do it ! We did a years Spanish classes prior to our move and I am going to classes two mornings a week since we arrived last Nov and to an intercambio session twice a week. I also help at the village dance school coaching gymnastics and probably learn more there than anywhere ! Its hard learning a language as you get older but I am really enjoying it. My sis in law has a rental villa,she has been here for 12 years , she is booked out May to October most years but its hard work to keep the place tip top , she has all 5 star ratings on trip advisor but having house sat for them a few times dont under estimate the work involved to have a really good villa that customers come back to time and again. But having seen what they have done it is possible to have a very successful business.Customers expectations are high when there are many villas available and it takes time to build a good online reputation. We didnt need to work so cant comment on that part of your question but I do see lots of locals turning their hand to anything to earn some money , so it seems hard to get employment. If you really want it , go for it , its a great life , good luck and I hope you find what you are looking for .


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

hivea,
you have your own thread here 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-spain/1053658-family-home-near-alicante.html


----------



## marypop (May 8, 2016)

Hi, a piece of advice from a Spaniard. I´m a language teacher and what I can tell you about it is that everybody learns at a different pace, have different capabilities and it also depends on the time you put on it. It´s hard and it takes a lot of our time but you could have a very good knowledge of the language in 2 years if you seriously concéntrate on it. However, your speaking skills would only improve when you areadly lived in the country. I suggest you look for a native English or a Spaniard who´s got a deep knowledge of the English language. Beginners need to be explained what is what in both languages. As for the purchase of a villa, in a previous post someone said that there are many villas which are empty and consequently, are non-productive. This is truth and unless you want to buy somewhere like Málaga (a very turistic place visited all year round), you may not be able to rent it for the whole year. There are other turistic places where you can make money by renting a villa but only during the summer. I come from a coastal town, with lots of turism during the summer but once the season is over, my town is dead. If you want to invest in real state, something safe would be to buy a flat in cities like Valencia, Granada, Barcelona, Madrid. These cities have thousands of foreign students every year and properties near universities are always on demand. That´s a safe bit. Hope this helps. Good luck


----------

